
Immutable Linux with Silverblue - wtracy
https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/immutability-silverblue
======
decide1000
I red and tried virtualization techniques on Fedora and it worked really easy,
fast and stable. This is next level virtualization. A small step for humans,
big step for RedHat

